# Starting an IL/Wi frog society group, thing, something.



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

Im not sure where to post this but this section seems right. 

I have noticed a few numbers of people in IL and Wi area. I was hoping to start group going, such as the Washington frogger society. This way we can trade, sell, and buy without having to go through the cost of shipping. I also know that some of us are keeping some hard to find frogs that we do not want others to know about yet. It would be a benefit for all of us to try to mix up the bloodline without have to go through the expensive commerical breeders. Tell me what you guys think. If i can get enough positive response i'll just a small newsgroup or something just for our area.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

Sounds good to me. Especially since i am just starting out. I have noticed a good showing of people from the area. 

Stitch


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll be moving back to my property in southeast Wisconsin in June when I retire from the Navy. 

During the past few months I've personally talked to several froggers in the SE Wisconsin/ NE Illinois area about doing this and most seemed eager. 

I'd love to get the ball rolling on this, unfortunately it is very difficult to do from 900 miles away.

Anyway, you can count me in. If nothing is up and rolling by June I'll spearhead it myself.

Donn


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

how about including minnesota


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I am definately in. I know a few other guys too I can send out some emails. I guess anyone could be in the group but how far are you willing to drive for these occasional meetings. You could always give your email address and be notified of all the meetings whether you plan on coming or not.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Who should we send email addresses to? One person needs to compile a master list. I will do it if nobody else wants to, but it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

Yea, it doesnt have to be IL/Wi frog thing. We can call it the the Midwest Dendrobates Society. You can compile the list from here and i'll post on kingsnake to get the email addresses of people from there. We can setup occasional meetings. If it gets big enough i dont see why we wouldnt be able to rent a place out and setup an event like IAD. I know IAD is a pretty far drive for most of us.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd like to find something like that, but that might be a bit of a drive from ohio.



Jaso said:


> Yea, it doesnt have to be IL/Wi frog thing. We can call it the the Midwest Dendrobates Society. You can compile the list from here and i'll post on kingsnake to get the email addresses of people from there. We can setup occasional meetings. If it gets big enough i dont see why we wouldnt be able to rent a place out and setup an event like IAD. I know IAD is a pretty far drive for most of us.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey, I am in!!! I may be in Central IL (Peoria Area) but I can drive up and offer my frogs. I know kevin and Chicago area is around 2-3 hours away depending on traffic. I want in.
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## DKiM128 (Feb 16, 2004)

Well Jason, You know that I'm in right!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

Im in Louisville KY and maybe we can start off with having online chat meetings so every one can hit them then maybe have big meetings every 3-4 months so not to have every one driving so often. just an idea as i got kids and wife


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Ok, I will be collecting Email addresses to start the Midwest Dednrobates Society. If you know anybody in the midwest that would be remotely interested, we can put them on the list. My email is [email protected]. Send all questions and emails here. And I think it would be a great idea to get something set up like NW frogfest. Thats in the future though. We need to get this set up first.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*what about including Ohio & Indiana*

I think you would get a lot more involvement if you included these 2 states as well. I know I would make a weekend trip out of such meetings. 

Melis


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, ohio and indiana are part of the midwest. KY is welcome too even though I'm not sure if they are considered midwest. I NEED everyone to send me emails of people they know though, because I can't possibly put together a complete list by myself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

*Chicago Frogger too!*

Hello,

I also am in IL, downtown Chicago to be exact, and would love to see something Midwest oriented. I'll send an email to you for your list. I'm not certain what all is involved, but I am open to helping in some capacity.

Jenn


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

Im in too I live in northern lower michigan. 

E-mail
[email protected]


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey guys,
Let me know what I can do to help get this thing going. Kevin, I just emailed you. Hey frog Boy were do you live in MI. I am in college and am staying in IL were I grew up but my family just moved to Marshall, MI when my dad got a job transfer.
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

I already receive a pm asking if i knew where the location for the meeting spot would be if and when we do meet. I dont know yet but considering all the replies, most of the people are from IL, WI, MI, OH and a few from KY. The middle will be likely somewhere in IL or IN. We'll vote on that and majority will win. 

There are few goals for starting this group. The main goal is to spread the diversity of the species of the darts. A lot of people have different species and would love to pair them up or spread the bloodlines. These are rare, expensive, hard to find or all 3 of the above and it can be very expensive to try to get these to breed or even a pair. I want to eliminate the cost of having to buy 3-5 frogs for $150 each just to get a pair. An example would be kevin hoff and bill johnson talking to me about the bloodline of the retics i am getting. I think it would be a great idea to mix our bloodlines and try to pair up our retics. Plus a lot of people hate to trade. There is a huge risk in shipping a frog and having faith that the other person will ship you a frog or even a frog of the right sex. Since everyone lives close by we can eliminate this problem. 

I know a lot of people have frogs that they do not like to advertise mainly because they do not want to be bother by 90 emails asking them if they are selling or if there is a waiting list. Patrick told me that he does not want to release his entire list of frogs because he does not want people to email him every week asking for updates on them. I want to find a way for people to ask for help in looking for certain species. Maybe start a small forum or a newsgroup for our society for people to ask for help looking to match a pair without having people bugging them.

Another goal is to help each others and people in our area who are just starting. This post does not apply to just the rare frogs but to even the most common species. I feel every species is as important as the next. Please email me at [email protected] for any comments, questions or things you would like to see happen. Also email kevin hoff with your name and location so we can send emails regarding events or important changes. 

Unlike other groups, i believe we can make this happen if we all get involve. Its nice to know that you take your time to drive up to one of our meeting Melissa. Getting breeders and well respected people in the hobby to help will make this work.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Isn't patrick also close? I think a couple more.




Jaso said:


> I already receive a pm asking if i knew where the location for the meeting spot would be if and when we do meet. I dont know yet but considering all the replies, most of the people are from IL, WI, MI, OH and a few from KY. The middle will be likely somewhere in IL or IN. We'll vote on that and majority will win.
> 
> There are few goals for starting this group. The main goal is to spread the diversity of the species of the darts. A lot of people have different species and would love to pair them up or spread the bloodlines. These are rare, expensive, hard to find or all 3 of the above and it can be very expensive to try to get these to breed or even a pair. I want to eliminate the cost of having to buy 3-5 frogs for $150 each just to get a pair. An example would be kevin hoff and bill johnson talking to me about the bloodline of the retics i am getting. I think it would be a great idea to mix our bloodlines and try to pair up our retics. Plus a lot of people hate to trade. There is a huge risk in shipping a frog and having faith that the other person will ship you a frog or even a frog of the right sex. Since everyone lives close by we can eliminate this problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Good goals Jason. I've always been a bit envious of the guys in the Northwest because they seemed to have done a good job of accomplishing these goals. I think this is why you see so many great froggers in that area. Hopefully, with time, we can be as successful as our friends out west.




Jaso said:


> I know a lot of people have frogs that they do not like to advertise mainly because they do not want to be bother by 90 emails asking them if they are selling or if there is a waiting list. Patrick told me that he does not want to release his entire list of frogs because he does not want people to email him every week asking for updates on them.


This is why I won't even list my collection in my signature. Much easier just to deal with people you know and won't tell the whole world whats in your frogroom.

Anyway, back on topic, I've got some contacts in the WI/IL. I'll see if they are interested/still interested.

One more thing while it's on my brain. IAD is coming fast. Good Place for us to put names to faces right away. For those attending and interested in the Midwest Dendrobates Society, maybe we could get together over a beer or something. Just a thought.


Donn


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Central location*

We are thinking about getting a table and splitting it with some friends at IAD, if we do so, maybe it can be a central location for info on the group. 

What about setting up a meeting the Saturday before the Indy show? We usually go over and get a hotel the night before, and can work with anyone to make this happen. If people are interested in spreading the word further, we would be glad to pay for a table next to ours at the Indy show and staff it part of the time. 

Something that would be pretty neat would be to have 'roving' meetings. Have a couple of central meetings a few times a year, other meetings could be held in others citys. For example, if we picked Columbus, I would consider giving tours of our frog room. Maybe people could open up their homes and show off their collections - or have that as an option if people are interested. 

I am just brain storming. 

We could also set up virtual meetings as well on line. Do a chat format.

Melis


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey all,
I made a post on frognet about starting a Midwest Frog Fest a few months back. I am in Central IL, Peoria area. I already have contacts of locations that we can have a sale in Peoria IL and I am sure with the support of the Central Illinois Herpetologivcal Society. So if we are looking for a location equal between Ky and WI here is a good location. I was a City Council Canidate for the City of Pekin last year and several contacts in the area. 
later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Central location*

GREAT ideas, I like to roving location idea, that is just a great idea. I'd be willing to show my collection, not that it is that big yet. Would be nice to get this going. Maybe do it twice a year or something.




melissa68 said:


> We are thinking about getting a table and splitting it with some friends at IAD, if we do so, maybe it can be a central location for info on the group.
> 
> What about setting up a meeting the Saturday before the Indy show? We usually go over and get a hotel the night before, and can work with anyone to make this happen. If people are interested in spreading the word further, we would be glad to pay for a table next to ours at the Indy show and staff it part of the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*ditto*

We would be willing to show ours as well, it would be a while thought.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

*Variuos Reptile shows in the area*

I live in Cleveland and I know that NOAH (Northern Ohio Association of Herpetologists) http://www.noahonline.net/mtlog/archives/index.html, have Reptile shows and meetings periodically throughout the year. And then there are the Reptiles shows every month in Columbus http://www.allohioshows.com/ and the shows in Indianapolis (which I've never been to) as well as other small shows in Dayton and other areas. These are just some ideas of meeting places that are closer that IAD for those of us that cannot afford to go out there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

Rovering meeting would be a great idea. I know there is always that north american conference here in chicago. Also lee watson is every 2 weeks. Since i opened my mouth to start this i can meet up with you melissa at one of the shows in IN to work out the details, spread the word and just to get to know each other. Maybe others can meet up with us there as well. I hope you are talking about the midwest reptile show in IN. I wont be able to go there saturday but i can just stop by sunday during the show and we can talk. I would rent out a table but i really dont have anything to sell, but spreading the word at IAD would be great. I know a few people from the area that are going. Patrick does live by the area, and i am trying to convince him to join us. With melissa and him we have two big name breeders that can really get an event together like IAD. I'll try to get some form of chatroom going within the week . Maybe a web based chatroom with Dkim help would be the best. I know that not everyone have all the different messengers or mirc. My aim name is zamboey28.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Logistics Issues*

I just thought of this, but there are some state laws we need to be aware of.

Ohio - all animals entering the state need to have a vet check.

KY - need to obtain a transportation permit permit prior to entering the state ($25 fee) and list all animals and the dates/locations you will be.

IN - Prohibites the transportation into the state and ownership of any animal that is poisonous enough in its natural environment to cause serious harm, even death regardless of its toxicity levels in captivity. In other words, forget Terribilis.

Yes, all the rules suck, but it is better to always follow them then run the risk of the negative publicity that would be generated if someone got caught breaking them. 

Melis


----------

